# Aufbau NEW Spark RC 900 World Cup / Racefully 2017



## honk84 (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo 

gestern war es soweit. Mein neus Scott Spark RC 900 World Cup wurde geliefert. Ich werde hier in den nächsten Tagen meinen Aufbau versuchen in Bild und Text fest zu halten.

Ich bin mal gespannt was da zum Thema Gewicht drinn ist.

Serienzustand:

Scott Spark RC 900 World Cup in Größe M

geplantes Tuning :

Neue Laufräder:
Carbon TI Naben, Saphim ZX Ray und Sprint mit Notubes Creast MK3

Neue Anbauteile:
Lenker - New Ultimate EVO
Vorbau - Extralite Hyperstem Stealth 90mm 12Grad
Sattelstütze - New Ultimate EVO
Sattel - Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio gestript
Pedale - ga gibt es nur eine!! Shimano XTR M9000 Race
Griffe - KCNC EVA Grip
Bremsscheiben - Shimano SM-RT86 180mm und 160mm
Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer - Fox Stealth schwarz glänzend
TRICKSTUFF Matchmaker rechts






Ich freue mich auf jeden Input und Anregungen


----------



## ekm (9. Februar 2017)

Dabei. 

Bleibt die Farbkombi oder gibt es ein dezenteres Dekor?

Das Rahmengewicht (mit Dämpfer und den fixen Anbauteilen) würde mich interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2017)

Uiii das wird interessant


----------



## honk84 (9. Februar 2017)

Erster Schritt 
Sattelstütze New Ultimate EVO
Sattel Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio vs.
Original Stütze Ritchey mit Syncros Sattel....


----------



## illuminato (10. Februar 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Bubbolino (10. Februar 2017)

Es ist zwar OT, ich frage aber trotzdem, da ich eigentlich den gleichen Radsatz kaufen möchte.
Lässt du den Radsatz mit 32 oder mit 28 Speichen aufbauen, bei welchem Fahrergewicht?


----------



## honk84 (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo der Laufradsatz wurde mir von Felix also Light-Wolf aufgebaut. Der LRS ist mit 32 Speichen pro Rad aufgebaut. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca 72- 74kg je nach dem ob mit oder ohne Trinkrucksack.


----------



## honk84 (10. Februar 2017)

Neue Schmuckstücke sind heute in meinen Besitz übergegangen......


----------



## honk84 (10. Februar 2017)

100 Gramm gespart zum Original 
EXTRALITE HyperStem 90mm -12°
New Ultimate EVO 700mm


----------



## Thronfolger (12. Februar 2017)

Dabei und neugierig


----------



## Nordpol (12. Februar 2017)

der Vorbau ist mutig, würde ich mir nur am RR trauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (12. Februar 2017)

Wann kommen denn endlich Gewicht und Bilder vom Rahmen?


----------



## honk84 (12. Februar 2017)

Nach einer schönen Runde zum Sonntag habe ich mich noch ein bisschen meinem Spark gewidmet.

Leider habe ich heute dabei ein Problem entdeckt mit den neuen Laufrädern. Die Bremsscheibenschraube vorn Schleift an meiner Neuen FOX 32 SC :-(. Ich musste die Shimano Typischen Sicherungsscheiben entfernen und flache schrauben verwenden damit sich das Rad frei drehen kann. Das muss ich jetzt erst mal Sacken lassen und mir überlegen was ich mache. Habe auch schon alles ausgemessen uns die Teile als solches sind alle Maßhaltig. Die haben es wahrscheinlich bei Carbon TI etwas zu gut gemeint mit der Naben breite und der daraus resultiert eine weit aussen angesetzte Bremsscheibenaufnahme.

Es bleibt Spannend......


----------



## H8machine (12. Februar 2017)

Nordpol schrieb:


> der Vorbau ist mutig, würde ich mir nur am RR trauen.


Er ist doch recht leicht, denk nicht das es Probleme gibt.


----------



## honk84 (12. Februar 2017)

Aktueller Stand
Mit neuen Laufrädern (danke an Felix Ligth-Wolf) ,  Sattelstütze und Sattel. Aktuell liegt das Gewicht mit Pedale bei 9,65kg Serienrad lag bei 10,2kg.


----------



## honk84 (12. Februar 2017)

Der Vorbau hat keine Gewichtsbeschrenkung und daher sollte der schon halten. Laut EXTRALITE ist er sogar für Enduro freigegeben.....


----------



## illuminato (12. Februar 2017)

Mir gefällt das Rad sehr gut - der Lenkwinkel ist schon brutal. 

Allerdings ist die Sammlung im Hintergrund auch spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnys (12. Februar 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Rad sehr gut - der Lenkwinkel ist schon brutal.
> 
> Allerdings ist die Sammlung im Hintergrund auch spannend


Mit dem  flachen  Lenkwinkel schauts  wie an Shopper aus .Bike ist aber top


----------



## H8machine (12. Februar 2017)

Is das nen Wohnzimmer oder nen Fahrradladen?


----------



## honk84 (12. Februar 2017)

Ich wache jeden Morgen mit diesem Anblick auf  da fehlen aber noch 2 Räder


----------



## H8machine (12. Februar 2017)

Meine LAG meinte soeben (als ich ihr das Bild zeigte), du bist Single


----------



## honk84 (12. Februar 2017)

Nein bin ich nicht, meine bessere Hälfte und ich Heiraten sogar dieses Jahr! Und meine Zukünftige hat genau so viele Räder wie ich


----------



## H8machine (12. Februar 2017)

Dann kann ich dich nur beglückwünschen.


----------



## Joeyduennes (12. Februar 2017)

Hab erst gedacht das Bild stammt aus einem Fahrradladen.


----------



## Hillside (12. Februar 2017)

Stehen die wirklich im Schlafzimmer? 

Ansonsten: Das Spark ist für mich ein großer Wurf. Bist Du's schon gefahren? 

Kommst Du mit der Tretlagerhöhe gut klar?


----------



## ghost! (12. Februar 2017)

krass ! und die bikes Deiner LAG stehen auf der anderen Seite des Bettes ? 

btw: fahre den hyperstem (auch 90) seit über 2 Jahren, seit ca. ´nem halben Jahr mim hyper bar (650er, 86g)
und hab keine Probleme damit (nackich 68kg). hält regelmässiges Treppengeboller etc aus.


----------



## honk84 (12. Februar 2017)

Ich mache mir da auch keine Sorgen das der Vorbau nicht hält!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honk84 (12. Februar 2017)

Hillside schrieb:


> Stehen die wirklich im Schlafzimmer?
> 
> Ansonsten: Das Spark ist für mich ein großer Wurf. Bist Du's schon gefahren?
> 
> Kommst Du mit der Tretlagerhöhe gut klar?




Ja bin das Spark schon als Testrad ausführlich Probe gefahren. Die Tretlagergöhe passt für mich haben mir da aber auch noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht. Hatte schon ein Genius 29er und LT mit denen ich super zurecht gekommen bin.

Ansonsten fährt sich das Spark wirklich super, in der Abfahrt ist es für das Segment eine macht!


----------



## Jar_head (12. Februar 2017)

honk84 schrieb:


> Ich wache jeden Morgen mit diesem Anblick auf  da fehlen aber noch 2 Räder
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 574169



Was ist denn das rote im Hintergrund? Suche was für Radreisen..


----------



## illuminato (12. Februar 2017)

Jar_head schrieb:


> Was ist denn das rote im Hintergrund? Suche was für Radreisen..



Für Radreisen --> Haico Bikes...


----------



## honk84 (13. Februar 2017)

Das rote ist das Reiserennrad meiner besseren Hälfte!


----------



## honk84 (14. Februar 2017)

Neue Dacals im Stealth Look .....


----------



## illuminato (14. Februar 2017)

honk84 schrieb:


> Neue Dacals im Stealth Look .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 574791


Die brauche ich für meinen Aufbau auch. Wo hast Du die bestellt?


----------



## honk84 (14. Februar 2017)

Habe die Decals über meinen Händler bestellt bei FOX.


----------



## mtbmarcus (15. Februar 2017)

honk84 schrieb:


> Neue Dacals im Stealth Look .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 574791



Hat da zufällig eine Teilenummer dabeigestanden?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## honk84 (15. Februar 2017)

So ich präsentiere euch heute meinen ersten Aufbau der sich mit 9,57kg durchaus sehen lassen kann 

Bin gespannt was ihr sin sagt........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (15. Februar 2017)

schick schick, warum nicht mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze...


----------



## honk84 (15. Februar 2017)

Brauche ich nicht beimehr Racefully! Oder anders gesagt es gibt noch keine für moch passende leichte Variostütze .......


----------



## GUSTAV91 (16. Februar 2017)

Sehr schickes und bestimmt schnelles Radl!
Mir persönlich hat es mit den gelben Decals an der Gabel deutlich besser gefallen (harmonischerer Gesamteindruck)
wünsche dir viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## Schwitte (16. Februar 2017)

Hat schon einen echt flachen Lenkkopfwinkel, das neue Spark.


----------



## Berschbobb (17. Februar 2017)

Was genau wiegt dein Laufradsatz? Ich bin am überlegen mir entweder den selben Satz für mein fsi zu kaufen oder in carbon Felgen von Duke zu investieren.

Mit der carbonfelge wäre die Steifigkeit halt nochmal auf einem ganz anderen Niveau.

Ich bin gespannt was deine Erfahrungen sind und ob dir die Steifigkeit mit den leichten Alu Felgen ausreicht.

Naben und Speichen stehen bei mir fest und werden die selben von carbon ti und sapim CX Ray.


----------



## diodato (20. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir genau den gleichen Lrs aufgebaut. Meiner wiegt 1325gr und ist bis jetzt unauffällig. Dieses Jahr bin ich aber auch erst knapp 300km damit gefahren und nicht wirklich wildes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berschbobb (20. Februar 2017)

diodato schrieb:


> Ich habe mir genau den gleichen Lrs aufgebaut. Meiner wiegt 1325gr und ist bis jetzt unauffällig. Dieses Jahr bin ich aber auch erst knapp 300km damit gefahren und nicht wirklich wildes.


Also würdest du die Steifigkeit mit 28 L als ausreichend bezeichnen?


----------



## diodato (20. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre die mit 32 L. Ich wiege 72.8kg gestern gemessen. So wie ich die fahre werden sie halten. Ist halt nix für ein BikePark, oder Sprünge. Das "wildeste" war gestern Borderline in Freiburg Roßkopf ich bin den nicht komplett durch gefahren aber sehr großen Teil, es ging gut. Auf meinem Trigger habe ich sehr verwindungs steife Carbon Lrs. Außer das der Trigger bessen runterkommt waren die Aluteile unauffällig.


----------



## Berschbobb (20. Februar 2017)

diodato schrieb:


> Ich fahre die mit 32 L. Ich wiege 72.8kg gestern gemessen. So wie ich die fahre werden sie halten. Ist halt nix für ein BikePark, oder Sprünge. Das "wildeste" war gestern Borderline in Freiburg Roßkopf ich bin den nicht komplett durch gefahren aber sehr großen Teil, es ging gut. Auf meinem Trigger habe ich sehr verwindungs steife Carbon Lrs. Außer das der Trigger bessen runterkommt waren die Aluteile unauffällig.


Die carbon ti Naben gibt es aber doch nur mit 28L? 
An welchem Rad hast du den Satz denn?


----------



## diodato (20. Februar 2017)

ich dachte es wären 32L Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cross-country-race-bikes-nur-bilder-teil-3.490139/page-530


----------



## honk84 (20. Februar 2017)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> Die carbon ti Naben gibt es aber doch nur mit 28L?
> An welchem Rad hast du den Satz denn?


Es gibt die Carbon TI Naben in 32 Loch! 
Ich fahre den LRS hinten mit der Combi aus CX Ray und Sprint auf der Antriebsseite für mehr Steifigkeit und halt auch als Boost was auch noch mal für mehr Steifigkeit sorgt! Mein LRS wiegt als 29er 1380 Gramm.


----------



## Berschbobb (20. Februar 2017)

Die Straightpull aber nicht?


----------



## Bubbolino (20. Februar 2017)

Doch auch die SP, und vor allem auch in Boost.


----------



## honk84 (20. Februar 2017)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Hat da zufällig eine Teilenummer dabeigestanden?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


----------



## honk84 (20. Februar 2017)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> Die Straightpull aber nicht?


Ja Straightpull und Boost!


----------



## Berschbobb (20. Februar 2017)

Habe die carbon ti noch nie Straightpull in 32 Loch gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berschbobb (20. Februar 2017)

Berschbobb schrieb:


> Habe die carbon ti noch nie Straightpull in 32 Loch gesehen


Liegt aber wohl an der Lefty Vorderrad Nabe die ich bräuchte.


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (20. Februar 2017)

was wiegt das Rahmenkit und die Gabel?
grüäss


----------



## honk84 (20. Februar 2017)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> was wiegt das Rahmenkit und die Gabel?
> grüäss


Die Gabel ist echt leicht mit 1410 Gramm. Den Rahmen habe ich noch nicht einzeln gemessen. Aber bei 9,57kg Fahrfertig inkl. Garmin und Pedale ist fertig Rahmen schone eine ansage!!!!


----------



## jf256 (13. März 2017)

Schlägt der Lenker oder Bremshebel am Oberrohr an, wenn das Bike umfällt? Hatte am alten Spark einen Acros Block Lock montiert, aber das scheint mir beim neuen Spark nicht mehr möglich zu sein.


----------



## honk84 (13. März 2017)

jf256 schrieb:


> Schlägt der Lenker oder Bremshebel am Oberrohr an, wenn das Bike umfällt? Hatte am alten Spark einen Acros Block Lock montiert, aber das scheint mir beim neuen Spark nicht mehr möglich zu sein.



So tief wie ich das Cockpit fahre macht es das leider! Da muss ich auch noch was am Steuersarz ändern!


----------



## jf256 (13. März 2017)

Hast du eine Idee wie? Ich fahre den Lenker auch gerne tief und Gummi mit einem Kabelbinder ans Oberrohr kleben finden ich bei so einen teuren Bike doch eine zu hässliche Option.


----------



## ekm (13. März 2017)

Es gibt doch von Acros ein Steuersatzoberteil mit Lenkanschlag.


----------



## jf256 (13. März 2017)

Ja, das hat beim alten Spark mit semi-intregiertem Steuersatz ZS44 gepasst, aber nicht mehr beim neuen Rahmen mit IS42, wo nur noch die Lager selber in den Karbonlagersitz im Rahmen gelegt werden.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (18. März 2017)

@honk84 
Hast du bereits eine Lösung gefunden, um das Unterrohr von Steinschlag zu schützen? Folie, passende Carbon- oder Plastiklösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honk84 (18. März 2017)

Ich denke es wird Folie, etwas anderes wird nur ne bastelllösung......



Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> @honk84
> Hast du bereits eine Lösung gefunden, um das Unterrohr von Steinschlag zu schützen? Folie, passende Carbon- oder Plastiklösung?


----------



## DaWipp (11. Mai 2017)

Was wurde denn an den Laufrädern noch geändert um das Problem zu beheben?


----------



## honk84 (11. Mai 2017)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Was wurde denn an den Laufrädern noch geändert um das Problem zu beheben?



Die Nabe wurde auf der Bremsenseite um 2mm ausgespacert...

Jetzt ist genug Platz und das Rad läuft richtig gut!


----------



## vrs_81 (30. Juni 2017)

Mein Projekt ist ebenfalls fertig und fährt sich richtig geil 
Fahrfertig 9,22kg inkl. Pedale, Tubolito Schläuche,.....

- Scott Spark 900 RC WC Gr. M
- LRS Duke Lucky Jack / Tune King Kong
- Sattelstütze Carbonice Flotte Lotte
- Sattel Tune Speedneedle
- Original Ritchey WCS
- Lenker Tune Turnstange
- Bremsen Sram Level Ultimate Gold
- Ashima Ultra Light 160mm
- Rocket Ron, Racing Ralph 2,25 Evo
- Sram Eagle XX1 Gold
........


----------



## honk84 (30. Juni 2017)

Auch ein sehr schönes Rad!! Das ding macht halt einfach Laune! Mein Spark hat mittlerweile 2000km runter und einige Rennen.

Ich bin immernoch mega Happy über das Rad!!





vrs_81 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 619870 Mein Projekt ist ebenfalls fertig und fährt sich richtig geil
> Fahrfertig 9,22kg inkl. Pedale, Tubolito Schläuche,.....
> 
> - Scott Spark 900 RC WC Gr. M
> ...


----------



## MartinRa (30. Juni 2017)

vrs_81 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 619870 Mein Projekt ist ebenfalls fertig und fährt sich richtig geil
> Fahrfertig 9,22kg inkl. Pedale, Tubolito Schläuche,.....
> 
> - Scott Spark 900 RC WC Gr. M
> ...


sehr fein! möchtest du mir verraten wo du den "pro" namensaufkleber her hast? lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedi (30. Juni 2017)

@ vrs 81. Hübsch!! Teileliste?


----------



## vrs_81 (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo

Hier der link zum Aufkleber 
http://speedydecal.com/prodotti/615...rk-rc.html?search_query=Scott+2017&results=94

Lg


----------



## Surischnuri (7. August 2017)

Hi zusammen,
schreibe jetzt mal das Thema hier rein. Lege mir bald ein neues Bike zu, evtl das neue Spark rc worldcup 2018. Will aber noch ein wenig an der Gewichtsschraube drehen. Was wären eure ersten Maßnahmen bei diesem Bike bzw. wo kann man wohl am meisten rausholen? (siehe Anhang)

Bin außerdem ein Fan von den DTSwiss XMC 1200 Laufrädern die ich von meinem alten (leider geklautem) Rad kenne, die ich gerne wieder verwenden würde, kenne die an dem Rad montierten DTSwiss x1825 Räder nicht. 
Danke euch schonmal für eure Vorschläge


----------



## honk84 (7. August 2017)

Surischnuri schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> schreibe jetzt mal das Thema hier rein. Lege mir bald ein neues Bike zu, evtl das neue Spark rc worldcup 2018. Will aber noch ein wenig an der Gewichtsschraube drehen. Was wären eure ersten Maßnahmen bei diesem Bike bzw. wo kann man wohl am meisten rausholen? (siehe Anhang)
> 
> Bin außerdem ein Fan von den DTSwiss XMC 1200 Laufrädern die ich von meinem alten (leider geklautem) Rad kenne, die ich gerne wieder verwenden würde, kenne die an dem Rad montierten DTSwiss x1825 Räder nicht.
> Danke euch schonmal für eure Vorschläge




Ich bin Aktuell bei 9,5kg
Was ich alles gemacht habe steht auf der ersten seite 

Laufräder bringen schon mal einiges und auch  bei Sattel, Stütze ,Lenker und Griffe ist was zu holen. Kommt halt auch immer darauf an wie schwer man ist und was man mit dem Rad machen will oder auch noch investieren....

Ich habe mit leichten Reifen anderen Bremsscheiben das gewicht unter 9,3 Kg drücken können. Und auch bei meinem XTR Pedalen ist noch luft nach unten. Aber ich nutze das Rad für alles und fahre daher lieber Bremsscheiben mit biss und Reifen mit Grip und Pannenschutz.

Das 2018er Spark sieht mit der roten Gabel echt Schick aus!!!


----------



## Surischnuri (7. August 2017)

Super vielen Dank Honk! 
Dann sind die Laufräder schonmal ein guter Anfang. Beim Bestellen der Laufräder muss ich nur aufpassen dass die mit Boost kommen oder? 
Sattel, Stütze usw werden dann nach und nach in Angrff genommen...
Glaubst du ob in Bezug auf Gewicht der Unterschied von Sram XX1 zu X01 viel ausmacht? 
Danke nochmal!


----------



## Schaule (10. August 2017)

honk84 schrieb:


> Nein bin ich nicht, meine bessere Hälfte und ich Heiraten sogar dieses Jahr! Und meine Zukünftige hat genau so viele Räder wie ich


Ich werde wohl doch wieder gläubig wenn ich sowas lese!!! Geiles Rad übrigens!


----------



## honk84 (10. August 2017)

Schaule schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl doch wieder gläubig wenn ich sowas lese!!! Geiles Rad übrigens!



Danke


----------



## Schwitte (10. August 2017)

honk84 schrieb:


> Das 2018er Spark sieht mit der roten Gabel echt Schick aus!!!


WAS? Wenn es so aussieht wie Schurters Bike in natura......sieht da nix chic aus, ehr wie eine Bastelbude.
Evtl. haben sie sich ja jetzt etwas mehr Mühe mit der Farbwahl und Umsetzung gegeben, wenn das Bike so in Serie kommt. Zumindest sieht die Farbe der Gabel auf dem Bildchen etwas heller aus.


----------



## MartinRa (10. August 2017)

Schwitte schrieb:


> WAS? Wenn es so aussieht wie Schurters Bike in natura......sieht da nix chic aus, ehr wie eine Bastelbude.
> Evtl. haben sie sich ja jetzt etwas mehr Mühe mit der Farbwahl und Umsetzung gegeben, wenn das Bike so in Serie kommt. Zumindest sieht die Farbe der Gabel auf dem Bildchen etwas heller aus.


zuerst bilder schaun dann posten ;-)


----------



## Schwitte (10. August 2017)

MartinRa schrieb:


> zuerst bilder schaun dann posten ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 632407


Was meinst du was ich gemacht habe?
Dein gepostetes Bild sieht mir etwas arg "bearbeitet" aus.
Original sieht Schurters Bike so aus (und auf dem Bild sieht's noch stimmig aus), wie 'ne bunte Bastelbude. 
Muss ja nicht heißen, dass es in Serie auch so ausschaut, wie ich bereits schrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honk84 (10. August 2017)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Was meinst du was ich gemacht habe?
> Dein gepostetes Bild sieht mir etwas arg "bearbeitet" aus.
> Original sieht Schurters Bike so aus (und auf dem Bild sieht's noch stimmig aus), wie 'ne bunte Bastelbude.
> Muss ja nicht heißen, dass es in Serie auch so ausschaut, wie ich bereits schrieb.
> ...




Das Bild von MartinRa ist genau das 2018er Model das habe ich so schon in der Hand gehabt! Sieht live noch besser aus als auf dem Bild!! Über geschmack lässt sich ka bekanntlich nicht streiten! Mir gefählt es auf jeden fall wenn ich auch selber meinen matten 2017er Rahmen etwas Edler finde als glänzend!  Aber die Rote Gabel finde ich echt Schick und ist ein Hingucker


----------



## KaiGreene (10. August 2017)

Die Reifen vom 2018er würde ich sofort nehmen


----------



## honk84 (10. August 2017)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Die Reifen vom 2018er würde ich sofort nehmen


Die Reifen????


----------



## KaiGreene (10. August 2017)

Aspen 2.25er finde ich noch nirgends zu kaufen...


----------



## zedi (11. August 2017)

Und das erst noch mit einer Karkasse die den Pros vorenthalten ist...

Nino's aktuelles Spark:

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/nino-...spark-rc-xc-world-cup-round-1-nove-mesto.html


----------



## boulderro (12. August 2017)

Was wiegt das neue Spark eigentlich. Gabel is ja bissi schwerer dafür xx1 statt xo1. Im Katalog wird auf Internetseite verwiesen aber ich finde noch nix. Anfang September kann ich es dann selbst wiegen, aber die Vorfreude und Ungeduld sind halt groß.


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. August 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> Was wiegt das neue Spark eigentlich. Gabel is ja bissi schwerer dafür xx1 statt xo1. Im Katalog wird auf Internetseite verwiesen aber ich finde noch nix. Anfang September kann ich es dann selbst wiegen, aber die Vorfreude und Ungeduld sind halt groß.[/QUOTE
> 
> Gewichtsangeben vom Hersteller fürs Komplettbike sind weniger glaubhaft als die von einer Hellseherin und ihrer Glaskugel
> 
> ...


----------



## Lateralus (9. September 2017)

Wie gross seid ihr bei Rahmengrösse M? Wie lang fahrt ihr den Vorbau?


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (9. September 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> Was wiegt das neue Spark eigentlich. Gabel is ja bissi schwerer dafür xx1 statt xo1. Im Katalog wird auf Internetseite verwiesen aber ich finde noch nix. Anfang September kann ich es dann selbst wiegen, aber die Vorfreude und Ungeduld sind halt groß.


mein spark rc 900 world cup war mit 10.0 kg rund 200 gr leichter als von scott angegeben (10.2 kg)... und das in grösse L...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (12. September 2017)

Moin. Klinke nich auch mal an die Frage von lateralus an: wie groß seid ihr für den M Rahmen?

Ich tendiere bei 1,80m und Schrittlänge 87 auch Richtung M. Auf den Bildern schaut's bei den Pros aber manchmal so aus, als würden die eher zu größeren Rahmen und sehr kurzen Vorbauten greifen.


----------



## DaWipp (12. September 2017)

178cm - SL 82 - Grösse M - VB 7cm

L kam mir zu gross vor


----------



## boulderro (13. September 2017)

Weiß jemand wieviel der verbaute LRS X1825 im neuen Sparki wiegt. Merci


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (13. September 2017)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Moin. Klinke nich auch mal an die Frage von lateralus an: wie groß seid ihr für den M Rahmen?
> 
> Ich tendiere bei 1,80m und Schrittlänge 87 auch Richtung M. Auf den Bildern schaut's bei den Pros aber manchmal so aus, als würden die eher zu größeren Rahmen und sehr kurzen Vorbauten greifen.


1.82m, SL 88.5, L Rahmen mit 7cm Vorbau... passt perfekt...


----------



## Lateralus (14. September 2017)

honk84 schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand
> Mit neuen Laufrädern (danke an Felix Ligth-Wolf) ,  Sattelstütze und Sattel. Aktuell liegt das Gewicht mit Pedale bei 9,65kg Serienrad lag bei 10,2kg.Anhang anzeigen 574094


Was war denn das Gewicht laut Hersteller? Ist Scott da verlässlich?


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. September 2017)

10.2 fürs World Cup - 9.8 fürs SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCALE_CARBON (17. September 2017)

Ich habe mal eine außergewöhnliche Frage ;-)
Wie weit geht den dein Hinterbau ins Rahmendreieck bei voller Einfederung hinein?
Auf den Bildern springt mich quasi der Knick im Oberrohr dazu an ein Schlauch dort zu montieren.
Würde das Gewicht der Satteltasche deutlich mehr ins Zentrum des Rads verschieben, was mMn einiges an Performance bringen würde.

Nur so eine Überlegung - schon jemand daran gedacht bzw. es probiert?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. September 2017)

besitzt du das rad?


----------



## SCALE_CARBON (17. September 2017)

Ne aktuell nicht, bin aber am überlegen es mir zuzulegen. 
Sonst hätte ich es ja einfach selbst nachgeprüft ;-)


----------



## BikerX (31. Oktober 2017)

Bin seit neuestem auch stolzer Besitzer eines Sparks. Meine Frage: Mit wie viel % Sag fahrt ihr Dämpfer und Gabel? Ich habe jetzt bei beiden 15% eingestellt, habe aber das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer etwas mehr SAG vertragen könnte. Was meint ihr?


----------



## boulderro (5. November 2017)

Gleiche Strecke mit verschiedenen Einstellungen fahren. Sowas kann dir keiner ernsthaft raten. Übrigens: Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker, Laufräder verkaufe ich aus dem Sparki


----------



## boulderro (12. November 2017)

Bremsen ersetze ich durch die Piccola. Ich überlege die in Rot zu kaufen. Schaut des was aus oder lieber schwarz?


----------



## AltaSack (12. November 2017)

boulderro schrieb:


> Sowas kann dir keiner ernsthaft raten.


----------



## diodato (12. November 2017)

@boulderro 
Die Piccola sind klasse. Ich bin sie zwar nur auf dem Hof und in der näheren Umgebung von Trickstuff Probegefahren/ gerolltDa schon fand ich sie exakter als meine Magura Mt8. Was mich ein wenig gestört hat, das die Hebel nicht aus Carbon sind, nicht wegen dem Gewicht sondern der Haptik wegen. Carbon fühlt sich wärmer an, und den langen Lieferzeiten.


----------



## Biker-Flo (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt mein 2018er Spark RC Worldcup bekommen.
Leider liegt das Gewicht bei 10,85 kg (Größe M, mit Eggbeater 3 und Flaschenhalter).
Kann das Mehrgewicht zum 2017er nur durch die Gabel kommen?
VG
Florian


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Januar 2018)

Biker-Flo schrieb:


> Kann das Mehrgewicht zum 2017er nur durch die Gabel kommen?


wenn alle anderen teile identisch sind, dann kann es nur die gabel sein.

hmm, aber wenn nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (9. Januar 2018)

2017 waren doch auch Rocket Ron Papierreifen drauf oder?


----------



## SCALE_CARBON (9. Januar 2018)

Die Aspen Reifen sind tatsächlich ziemlich schwer. Ich habe das RC Pro Modell und habe allerdings eher das Gegenteil festgestellt. Mein Rad hatte im Originalzustand ohne Pedale 10380gr. - was 120gr. unter Herstellerangabe waren. 
Ich vermute dass Scott hier am Gewicht etwas nach oben korrigieren musste um einen (kleinen) gewichtsunterschied zwischen RC und Pro zu generieren


----------



## honk84 (9. Januar 2018)

Das 2017 Spark 900 RC WoldCup hat bis auf die Schaltung eine komplett andere Ausstattung. Daher kommt der Gewichtsunterschied!! 

Mein Bike hat 10,3 KG in Größe M und ohne Pedale im Originalspeck Tubless aufgebaut gewogen. 
17er 18er
-Die Gabel ist schwerer
-Reifen sind schwerer
-Bremse ist schwerer
-LRS denke sollte gleich sein
- Vorbau Lenker Sattelstütze ja jetzt von Syncros und nicht mehr von Ritchey ich denke auch da liegen ein paar Gramm dazwischen!!


----------



## EmJay (9. Januar 2018)

Habe das 2018er Scale RC900 Worldcup in Gr. L was ja die gleiche Ausstattung hat. Im Serienzustand 9,75kg (tubeless mit Pedalen)- eine Zumutung.
Vorbau sauschwer, Sattel ein Klotz, Laufräder ein Dilemma.

Habe diese Teile getauscht (gegen Tune Komm-Vor, Newmen Carbon LRS und leichten No-Name Vorbau), Ritchey WCS Griffe dran, vorne 160er Bremscheibe und bin jetzt bei 8,7kg- die Reifen fliegen auch noch runter und ich sollte dann bei 8,5kg landen.


----------



## Biker-Flo (9. Januar 2018)

honk84 schrieb:


> Das 2017 Spark 900 RC WoldCup hat bis auf die Schaltung eine komplett andere Ausstattung. Daher kommt der Gewichtsunterschied!!
> 
> Mein Bike hat 10,3 KG in Größe M und ohne Pedale im Originalspeck Tubless aufgebaut gewogen.
> 17er 18er
> ...



Ok, Danke!
Die 10 fällt wahrscheinlich schon mit leichten Laufrädern, tubeless und leichteren Reifen.
Als Teilesponsor hab ich noch Syntace, die Teile sind zwar nicht schwer, aber weit weg von Leichtbau. 
Da werd ich an den Anbauteilen wahrscheinlich nicht so viel sparen (außer vllt an Sattel und Griffen).


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (14. Januar 2018)

honk84 schrieb:


> Das 2017 Spark 900 RC WoldCup hat bis auf die Schaltung eine komplett andere Ausstattung. Daher kommt der Gewichtsunterschied!!
> 
> Mein Bike hat 10,3 KG in Größe M und ohne Pedale im Originalspeck Tubless aufgebaut gewogen.
> 17er 18er
> ...



plus hübscher Glanzlack, macht auch nochmals locker 100 Gramm aus... mein 2017 WC ohne Pedale hatte im Tubeless-Aufbau Gr. L 10.2 Kg... (ohne Pedale, ohne FlaHa)


----------



## boulderro (29. Januar 2018)

Mein Sparki ist jetzt bei 9,30kg gelandet. So lasse ich es, wobei auch nur noch Lenker und Antrieb Orginal sind


----------



## honk84 (29. Januar 2018)

boulderro schrieb:


> Mein Sparki ist jetzt bei 9,30kg gelandet. So lasse ich es, wobei auch nur noch Lenker und Antrieb Orginal sind



9,3 ist Super!

Ich Bitte um Bilder und Teileliste


----------



## SCALE_CARBON (29. Januar 2018)

Daran bin ich auch interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulderro (29. Januar 2018)




----------



## boulderro (29. Januar 2018)

Was man net erkennt: Sattelklemme von Carbonice, Extralight Naben. 1kg schwerer als mein Jealous. Wenn der Wald mal wieder halbwegs trocken ist werden mal ein paar Vergleiche gefahren.


----------



## zedi (30. Januar 2018)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir mitteilen, dass ein Spark auch im nassen Wald einwandfrei funktioniert!! 

Im Ernst: Schönes Bike! Gratuliere!


----------



## ChrizZZz (30. Januar 2018)

Ja, das zählt diesen Winter nicht!


----------



## Lateralus (30. Januar 2018)

Ne Teileliste wäre echt super.


----------



## raimi-27 (4. Februar 2018)

honk84 schrieb:


> Nein bin ich nicht, meine bessere Hälfte und ich Heiraten sogar dieses Jahr! Und meine Zukünftige hat genau so viele Räder wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raimi-27 (4. Februar 2018)

MartinRa schrieb:


> zuerst bilder schaun dann posten ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 632407


Das rote an den LRS ist to much. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl das die Farbe an der Gabel nicht das Original rote ist wie man es auf Nino seinem Bike sieht.


----------



## raimi-27 (4. Februar 2018)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Moin. Klinke nich auch mal an die Frage von lateralus an: wie groß seid ihr für den M Rahmen?
> 
> Ich tendiere bei 1,80m und Schrittlänge 87 auch Richtung M. Auf den Bildern schaut's bei den Pros aber manchmal so aus, als würden die eher zu größeren Rahmen und sehr kurzen Vorbauten greifen.


Ich bin 176cm bei SL 86cm und habe ein M.


----------



## Schwitte (4. Februar 2018)

raimi-27 schrieb:


> Das rote an den LRS ist to much. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl das die Farbe an der Gabel nicht das Original rote ist wie man es auf Nino seinem Bike sieht.


Das Rot an dem LRS ist das, was am wenigsten stört, von dem vielen anderen Rot an dem Bike. 
Die aktuelle Farbgestaltung von Scott ist nicht so meins.


----------



## Sjaak (24. Februar 2018)

Ich bin 187cm bei SL 90cm  L oder XL?


----------



## honk84 (24. Februar 2018)

Sjaak schrieb:


> Ich bin 187cm bei SL 90cm  L oder XL?



Du solltest dir die Frage stellen ob die lieber gestreckt sitzt oder halt  nicht! Ich würde immer zu kleineren Größe tendieren! Ich bin bei 176 und 86 innenbeinlänge M und L gefahren und habe ich je der M viel wohler gefühlt!!


----------



## Sjaak (25. Februar 2018)

honk84 schrieb:


> Du solltest dir die Frage stellen ob die lieber gestreckt sitzt oder halt  nicht! Ich würde immer zu kleineren Größe tendieren! Ich bin bei 176 und 86 innenbeinlänge M und L gefahren und habe ich je der M viel wohler gefühlt!!


Ok danke, L also fur mich

Ich tendiere zu das Team (3999€) oder ist das Pro die extra 1000€ wert?


----------



## honk84 (25. Februar 2018)

Sjaak schrieb:


> Ok danke, L also fur mich
> 
> Ich tendiere zu das Team (3999€) oder ist das Pro die extra 1000€ wert?


Ganz klar das Pro!! Besserer Carbonrahmen HMX Carbone!! Bessere Ausstattung und dadurch auch leichter! 

Da sind die 1000 mehr gut angelegt!!

Und sieht wie ich finde auch noch besser aus!


----------



## raimi-27 (25. Februar 2018)

@Sjaak 

Na dann viel Spaß damit.


----------



## agitator01 (25. März 2018)

Hallo Mitstreiter 

nächste Woche sollte mein neues 2018er Spark RC 900 World Cup eintreffen und dann kann auch meine ganz persönlich Saison so langsam starten... Zum Bike hab ein paar Fragen an die hier schon glücklichen Besitzer.

1. Kettenblatt
Habt ihr Erfahrungen, ob ein 38er Kettenblatt ans Bike passt? Verschiedene Quellen sagen, das es wohl eher nicht geht. Haben die Jungs vom Scott-SRAM-Team dann einen anderen Hinterbau, weil sie ja durchaus mal 38er fahren?

2. Rock Shox Sid
Wie funktioniert der Twinlock Hebel von Scott mit der Gabel? Der hat ja drei Modi, die Gabel aber doch nur 2 Modi, oder irre ich mich da? Würde die Gabel auch aus optischen Gründen (das rot ist mir to much) gegen eine schwarze Sid World Cup tauschen wollen. Geht das mit dem Twinlock problemlos?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## SCALE_CARBON (25. März 2018)

38er kannst du an einem Spark fahren -allerdings mit sehr hohem Risiko den Rahmen zu beschädigen. Habe es selbst probiert und bin nun wieder bei einem 36er gelandet. 
Für die Scott Pros ist das Risiko quasi egal, die bekommen einfach einen neuen Hinterbau. Folgen des 38er Blatts sieht man im Screenshot des Scott „Yannik the Mechanik“ Intro. Hier sieht man die schleifspuren des Blatts am Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agitator01 (25. März 2018)

SCALE_CARBON schrieb:


> 38er kannst du an einem Spark fahren -allerdings mit sehr hohem Risiko den Rahmen zu beschädigen. Habe es selbst probiert und bin nun wieder bei einem 36er gelandet.
> Für die Scott Pros ist das Risiko quasi egal, die bekommen einfach einen neuen Hinterbau. Folgen des 38er Blatts sieht man im Screenshot des Scott „Yannik the Mechanik“ Intro. Hier sieht man die schleifspuren des Blatts am Rahmen



Danke


----------



## agitator01 (22. April 2018)

Moin 

Bevor bei mir in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen einige Optimierungen am Bike anstehen, hab ich es mal im Originalzustand gewogen. Die Rahmengröße ist L...


----------



## baloo (2. Mai 2018)

Eine Frage an die Spark Fahrer, auf der Seite von R2 Bike steht der folgende Hinweis zum Spark Rahmen:
*ACHTUNG: Der Rahmen kann nicht mit Magura Bremsen gefahren werden.*
Weiss jemand warum das so ist ???


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2018)

vermutung:
der bremssattel kann nicht weit genug außen positioniert werden, da er an der sitzstrebe anschlägt.


----------



## boulderro (6. Mai 2018)

Weiter oben ist schon mal der Einbau einer anderen Gabel angesprochen worden. Mir ist die Gabel zu unsensibel und ich möchte mir eine Fox SC einbauen die ich auch schon im Jealous 10.0SL habe. Die hat nur zwei Positionen der Twinlockhebel aber drei. Hat da einer Ahnung?


----------



## maik76 (7. Mai 2018)

Die Fox bekommst du auch als 3 Position. Fahr ich selber in meinem Centurion Numinis XC mit dem Scott Twinloc Hebel. Funktioniert 1a.

Gruß Maik


----------



## boulderro (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo, danke. Hast du die Verstellkrone (die mit drei Stufen werden ja standardmäßig mit handverstellbarer Kappe ausgeliefert) dann durch eine andere Krone (die dann mit Remotehebel funktioniert) ersetzt.


----------



## ekm (7. Mai 2018)

Der Twinloc ist aber auch mit den "einfachen" Remotes kompatibel, die ersten Sparks vor 10 Jahren hatten auch die Twinloc Hebel und damals gab es keine Gabelremotes mit 3 Stufen.


----------



## Deleted292239 (12. Juli 2018)

agitator01 schrieb:


> Hallo Mitstreiter
> 
> nächste Woche sollte mein neues 2018er Spark RC 900 World Cup eintreffen und dann kann auch meine ganz persönlich Saison so langsam starten... Zum Bike hab ein paar Fragen an die hier schon glücklichen Besitzer.
> 
> ...


Die Rockshox Sid hat doch 3 Modis, zumindest die mit dem Charger 2 Damper....?
Das mit der "nichtpassenden" Magura zerstört meine Pläne für 2019.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (12. Juli 2018)

dsquared2006 schrieb:


> Die Rockshox Sid hat doch 3 Modis, zumindest die mit dem Charger 2 Damper....?


Die muss aber an der Gabel verstellt werden und kann nicht mit dem Twinlock kombiniert werden


----------



## Deleted292239 (12. Juli 2018)

ekm schrieb:


> Die muss aber an der Gabel verstellt werden und kann nicht mit dem Twinlock kombiniert werden


Am 2018er Worldcup-Modell ist eine SID RLC verbaut, die sollte das können , oder nicht?


----------



## ekm (12. Juli 2018)

Das ist gut möglich, mit dem passenden Oneloc Hebel, aber er schrieb twinlock, die waren ja noch auf die alten remotes abgestimmt, ob dass noch passt ..?


----------



## Deleted292239 (12. Juli 2018)

Wie schaltet Schurter?  Dämpfer auf 2 Stufen geändert? kann mir das grad nicht vorstellen...


----------



## ekm (12. Juli 2018)

da hab ich gepennt, geht ja ums 2018er


----------



## Wüstenhund (12. Juli 2018)

ekm schrieb:


> Das ist gut möglich, mit dem passenden Oneloc Hebel, aber er schrieb twinlock, die waren ja noch auf die alten remotes abgestimmt, ob dass noch passt ..?


Das Thema hatte ich gerade bei meinem WC, da ich den Zug gekürzt habe: die SID RLC hat nur zwei Modi. Der Twinloc macht die Gabel minimal zu, der Fox Nude Dämpfer hat aber tatsächlich 3 Modi (3-Modi Gabeln von Fox gibt es auch).  

Wenn die SID RLC einen speziellen Charger-Dämpfer mit 3 Modi hat, steht es nirgends.

Der RockShox Lockout Hebel kann übrigens nur auf und zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (12. Juli 2018)

Gerade gesehen: https://www.facebook.com/gmbntech/videos/2031221990423825/

In dem Video wird gesagt dass Schurter eine SID WorldCup mit RL3 Dämpfer fährt. Die gibt es so gar nicht. Offiziell hat die SID nur zwei Modi - vielleicht bedeutet ist RL3 eine Sonderausführung mit 3-Modi Plattform.


----------



## Deleted292239 (13. Juli 2018)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen: https://www.facebook.com/gmbntech/videos/2031221990423825/
> 
> In dem Video wird gesagt dass Schurter eine SID WorldCup mit RL3 Dämpfer fährt. Die gibt es so gar nicht. Offiziell hat die SID nur zwei Modi - vielleicht bedeutet ist RL3 eine Sonderausführung mit 3-Modi Plattform.



.... Die 100 mm Rock Shox SID World Cup Carbon* RL3 Charger Black Box-Gabel* und die Custom-Heckfederung mit drei Modi über unser patentiertes TwinLoc-Federungssystem sorgen für ultimative Performance......

 Generell verstehe ich nicht , wie die SerienBikes dann geschalten werden , wenn man vorn 2 Modis und hinten 3 Modis hat. Wird die Gabel beim ersten Klick schon geöffnet und der Dämpfer geht zeitgleich erstmal in den Traction-Mode? Oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## illuminato (13. Juli 2018)

Hat der TwinLoc nicht so eine Art Kupplung drin? Ich dachte mal gelesen zu haben:
0 Klicks - Hinten offen, vorne offen
1 Klicks - Hinten Progressiv, vorne offen
2 Klicks - Hinten geschlossen, vorne geschlossen

Irgenwo hatte ich das so gelesen, weiß aber nicht mehr genau wo...


----------



## Wüstenhund (13. Juli 2018)

dsquared2006 schrieb:


> .... Die 100 mm Rock Shox SID World Cup Carbon* RL3 Charger Black Box-Gabel* und die Custom-Heckfederung mit drei Modi über unser patentiertes TwinLoc-Federungssystem sorgen für ultimative Performance......
> 
> Generell verstehe ich nicht , wie die SerienBikes dann geschalten werden , wenn man vorn 2 Modis und hinten 3 Modis hat. Wird die Gabel beim ersten Klick schon geöffnet und der Dämpfer geht zeitgleich erstmal in den Traction-Mode? Oder wie funktioniert das?



Wo hast du das denn gefunden? Black Box ist eigentlich nicht kaufbar. Das ist seit 10 Jahren die Bezeichnung für in Erprobung bei SRAM.


----------



## Wüstenhund (13. Juli 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> Hat der TwinLoc nicht so eine Art Kupplung drin? Ich dachte mal gelesen zu haben:
> 0 Klicks - Hinten offen, vorne offen
> 1 Klicks - Hinten Progressiv, vorne offen
> 2 Klicks - Hinten geschlossen, vorne geschlossen
> ...



Kupplung weiss ich nicht. Er hat auf jeden Fall 3 Stufen, wobei man auch auf zwei umbauen kann (soweit ich weiss). Der Witz ist aber mehr, was in dem Dämpfer steckt. Denn hier wird ja der Federweg bzw. die Kennlinie verändert. Der TwinLoc, als mechanisches Bauteil, macht ja nicht einfah den Lockout „halb zu“. Wenn das so wäre, wäre der Hebel alleine schon das Tuning-Teil für alle Fullys ohne Plattform


----------



## Deleted292239 (13. Juli 2018)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn gefunden? Black Box ist eigentlich nicht kaufbar. Das ist seit 10 Jahren die Bezeichnung für in Erprobung bei SRAM.


Hab ich in einem Bericht gefunden, habe nicht behauptet dass es die Gabel zu kaufen gibt... Schurter fährt defintiv 3 Modis vorn.
https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/page/perfect-bike-set-up-for-a-mountain-bike-stage-race


----------



## Wüstenhund (13. Juli 2018)

dsquared2006 schrieb:


> Hab ich in einem Bericht gefunden, habe nicht behauptet dass es die Gabel zu kaufen gibt... Schurter fährt defintiv 3 Modis vorn.



Ah. Lass sich wie eine Produktbeschreibung von einer Website 

Ja cool wäre das irgendwie schon mit drei Modis, aber um ehrlich zu sein: auch wenn ich das Spark noch nicht so lange habe, glaube ich nicht, dass das viel bringen würde. Die Kinematik ist so ausgewogen und teilweise mir schon zu progressiv, dass ich eine weitere Plattform vorne (neben dem Charger) gar nicht merkbar wäre.


----------



## Schwitte (13. Juli 2018)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Die Kinematik ist so ausgewogen und teilweise mir schon zu progressiv, dass ich eine weitere Plattform vorne (neben dem Charger) gar nicht merkbar wäre.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Macht eher bei etwas mehr Federweg Sinn. Bei meiner 100mm Fox SC merke ich die mittlere Stufe eigentlich nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Deleted292239 (13. Juli 2018)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Ah. Lass sich wie eine Produktbeschreibung von einer Website
> 
> Ja cool wäre das irgendwie schon mit drei Modis, aber um ehrlich zu sein: auch wenn ich das Spark noch nicht so lange habe, glaube ich nicht, dass das viel bringen würde. Die Kinematik ist so ausgewogen und teilweise mir schon zu progressiv, dass ich eine weitere Plattform vorne (neben dem Charger) gar nicht merkbar wäre.


Ich warte geduldig mal die 2019er Modellreihe ab, dann werde ich ernsthaft über das Rahmenset nachdenken


Schwitte schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Macht eher bei etwas mehr Federweg Sinn. Bei meiner 100mm Fox SC merke ich die mittlere Stufe eigentlich nicht so wirklich.


Im Downhill merk ich schon den Unterschied zwischen Traction-Mode und Open-Mode.


----------



## illuminato (13. Juli 2018)

Also über das Rahmenset denke ich auch nach 






Etwas schade finde ich das World Cup Modell...das is schon ziemlich ähnlich zu den Vorgängern..aber die neue Gabel hat definitiv dann drei Modi - Beschreibung unter dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted292239 (13. Juli 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> Also über das Rahmenset denke ich auch nach
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 751664
> 
> ...


Die Gabel mit 3 Modis scheint dann definitiv zu kommen...
Offizieller Katalog? Preise vorhanden?


----------



## illuminato (13. Juli 2018)

dsquared2006 schrieb:


> Offizieller Katalog?


Ja.



dsquared2006 schrieb:


> Preise vorhanden?


Kommen wohl die Tage per Email.


----------



## Deleted292239 (13. Juli 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> Kommen wohl die Tage per Email.


Kannst mir gerne Infos darüber per PN mitteilen, bei so einen Rahmen sitze ich im Boot


----------



## illuminato (13. Juli 2018)

dsquared2006 schrieb:


> Kannst mir gerne Infos darüber per PN mitteilen, bei so einen Rahmen sitze ich im Boot


Sobald ich was weiß, kann ich das gerne weitergeben. Für mich stach das Schurter Bike mit dem Rahmen im April in Riva schon raus...ich such mal nach dem Foto von der Messe...


----------



## Schwitte (13. Juli 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> Sobald ich was weiß, kann ich das gerne weitergeben. Für mich stach das Schurter Bike mit dem Rahmen im April in Riva schon raus...ich such mal nach dem Foto von der Messe...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 751675


Sieht mal erheblich besser aus als mit den roten Applikationen.


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Juli 2018)

Für mich ist ein großer Nachteil daß man nur einen Flaschehalter montieren kann. An meinem Epic kann ich zwei große Specializedf-Faschen mitnehmen. Perfekt! Wenn es länger als zwei Stunden wird nehme ich halt doch einen Camelbak.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## illuminato (13. Juli 2018)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein großer Nachteil daß man nur einen Flaschehalter montieren kann. An meinem Epic kann ich zwei große Specializedf-Faschen mitnehmen. Perfekt! Wenn es länger als zwei Stunden wird nehme ich halt doch einen Camelbak.


Dachte ich auch immer - aber zu viel Trinken ist auch nicht so wirklich gut unter Belastung. Im Training kann ich irgendwo meine Flasche immer auffülen, zur not eben ein Camelback.
Im Marathon gibts ja meistens Verpflegungsstationen und im XC Rennen reicht eine kleine Flasche und zwei Gels...


----------



## Surischnuri (13. Juli 2018)

Das wäre ja mein Traum, leider wohl nicht zu kaufen...


----------



## Schwitte (13. Juli 2018)

Surischnuri schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 751842 Das wäre ja mein Traum, leider wohl nicht zu kaufen...


Gibt doch grüne und orange Farbe zu kaufen.......und so einen SCOTT-Schriftzug zu organisieren ist jetzt ja auch nicht das Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Juli 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch immer - aber zu viel Trinken ist auch nicht so wirklich gut unter Belastung. Im Training kann ich irgendwo meine Flasche immer auffülen, zur not eben ein Camelback.
> Im Marathon gibts ja meistens Verpflegungsstationen und im XC Rennen reicht eine kleine Flasche und zwei Gels...



Kannst Du nicht schön reden! Pausen oder Verpflegungsstationen sind keine Option

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Wüstenhund (13. Juli 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> Also über das Rahmenset denke ich auch nach
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 751664
> 
> ...



Ah spannend. Da bin ja mal gespannt ob es die Charger-Kartusche auch einzeln gibt. Dann kann man ggf. nachrüsten. 

Aber dieser weiße Rahmen mit Verlauf geht gar nicht. 

Das WC wird mit den Recon Reifen, der DUB Kurbel und den 1625 statt 1825 Laufrädern locker 400gr leichter sein als jetzt.


----------



## Deleted292239 (14. Juli 2018)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Ah spannend. Da bin ja mal gespannt ob es die Charger-Kartusche auch einzeln gibt. Dann kann man ggf. nachrüsten.
> 
> Aber dieser weiße Rahmen mit Verlauf geht gar nicht.
> 
> Das WC wird mit den Recon Reifen, der DUB Kurbel und den 1625 statt 1825 Laufrädern locker 400gr leichter sein als jetzt.


Denke ich eher nicht, eine Brain-Kartusche zum Beispiel gibt es auch nicht einzeln zu kaufen. Vielleicht wird es die Gabel im Aftermarket zu kaufen geben. Der weisse Rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach das Highlight, alles andere was da für 2019 kommt, sieht doch dem jetzigen Modelljahr sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Wüstenhund (14. Juli 2018)

dsquared2006 schrieb:


> Denke ich eher nicht, eine Brain-Kartusche zum Beispiel gibt es auch nicht einzeln zu kaufen. Vielleicht wird es die Gabel im Aftermarket zu kaufen geben. Der weisse Rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach das Highlight, alles andere was da für 2019 kommt, sieht doch dem jetzigen Modelljahr sehr ähnlich.



Also wenn es eine offizielle RockShox Garbel wird, dann wird es die Kartusche auch zu kaufen geben. Mal schauen. Wie gesagt glaube ich, dass das nicht einen so großen Unterschied macht. Ausgenommen (und das hat RockShox ja verworfen) die 2. Stufe reduziert die Gabel ebenfalls auf 70mm. Das könnte spnnend sein. 

Ob Weiß oder Rot - Geschmackssache. Ich finde die Rote Gabel im Original den absoluten Hammer und bin froh genau das zu haben


----------



## boxy (15. Juli 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> Sobald ich was weiß, kann ich das gerne weitergeben. Für mich stach das Schurter Bike mit dem Rahmen im April in Riva schon raus...ich such mal nach dem Foto von der Messe...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 751675



Gibt’s diese Ausführung nur als Frameset, oder auch als kpl. Rad?


----------



## Wüstenhund (15. Juli 2018)

dsquared2006 schrieb:


> Denke ich eher nicht, eine Brain-Kartusche zum Beispiel gibt es auch nicht einzeln zu kaufen. Vielleicht wird es die Gabel im Aftermarket zu kaufen geben. Der weisse Rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach das Highlight, alles andere was da für 2019 kommt, sieht doch dem jetzigen Modelljahr sehr ähnlich.



Gerade durch Zufall gefunden: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...de-Kit-fuer-Lyrik-Yari-ab-Modell-2016-p56975/

Eine SID mit drei Stufen könnte das Pendant hierzu sein. Würde also nicht überraschen, wenn es ein Afternarket Upgrade geben würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (15. Juli 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> Gibt’s diese Ausführung nur aufs Frame Set, oder auch als kpl. Rad?


nur als Frameset.


----------



## boxy (15. Juli 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> nur als Frameset.



fuck ...
Leider ist der Preis zwischen Framset Aufbau und kpl. Rad schon groß bei den selben Komponenten ...
Hast Du schon Preise bekommen, bzw. weist Du ab wann bestellbar?

Ist eigentlich etwas zur SRAM Eagle schon bekannt?


----------



## SCALE_CARBON (15. Juli 2018)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht schön reden! Pausen oder Verpflegungsstationen sind keine Option
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Also die Salzkammergut Trophy war trotz einem Flaschenhalter am Spark zumindest Getränketechnisch problemlos   Die Supporter an den Verpflegungsstellen hatten die Flasche schneller gefüllt als ich etwas essen konnte


----------



## agitator01 (16. Juli 2018)

Bei meinem Spark RC 900 World Cup knarrt nach nur ca. 300 km der Hinterbau... Wenig erfreulich und ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich enttäuschend für diese Preisklasse...


----------



## illuminato (16. Juli 2018)

UVP Preise laut Händler:
Spark RC 900 World Cup: 5.999,-
Spark RC Framset: 4.499,-

Mal abgesehen von einem möglichen Rabatt wird es wohl eher das Komplett Bike, da ne reine XX1 montiert ist -außer die Bremse. Das kriegt man dann nicht mehr hin dem Frameset. 
TLM Bremse würde ich sofort veräußern, da ich mit dem Teil alles andere als gute Erfahrungen mache aktuell. Im Vergleich zur Ultimate mit extrem geringer Bremskraft...
Laufräder würde ich mit Straßenbereifung fahren fürs Training und dann einen schönen leichten Boost LRS mit 1200 Gr. dranschrauben. Denke die 10kg Marke fällt dann sicher in Größe S.


----------



## Slingshotq (17. Juli 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> UVP Preise laut Händler:
> Spark RC 900 World Cup: 5.999,-
> Spark RC Framset: 4.499,-
> 
> ...



Wenn man die Preise der letzten Jahre sieht, können die von dir genannten Preise kaum stimmen oder sind ohne MwSt. Angegeben??


----------



## Alex-123 (17. Juli 2018)

Ich kann die Preise auch so bestätigen sind incl.Mwst. sagt mein Händler des Vertrauens...


----------



## Alex-123 (17. Juli 2018)

Dürfte auch für einige interessant sein...


----------



## Deleted292239 (17. Juli 2018)

Ich werde wohl beim Frameset zuschlagen , so ein Design bekommt man nicht alle Tage . Verzichte lieber auf das HT und baue mir ein zweites Fully auf .


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. Juli 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> UVP Preise laut Händler:
> Spark RC 900 World Cup: 5.999,-
> Spark RC Framset: 4.499,-
> 
> ...



Also die Preise sind echt okay. Dann wird Scott auf die Kritik am Preis reagiert haben. 

Die TLM wollte ich eigentlich auch wechseln auf die Ultimate, fand die Bremse dann aber nicht so schlecht und den Gewichtsunterschied von 70gr. auch nicht so hoch. 

Mein L wog out-of-the-box 10,84 kg. Mit Maxxis Ikons, Tubolito Schläuchen, einem S-Works Sattel und Lizard Skins Griffen konnte ich fast ein halbes Kilo ohne übertrieben Leichtbau rausholen. Durch die neue Dub Kurbel, die Rekon-Reifen und den leichteren LRS sollte man jetzt locker auf 10kg kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slingshotq (17. Juli 2018)

WEiss jemand was der Rahmen mit Dämpfer hinten ohne restl. Anbauteile in Größe M wiegt?


----------



## illuminato (17. Juli 2018)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Die TLM wollte ich eigentlich auch wechseln auf die Ultimate, fand die Bremse dann aber nicht so schlecht


Gewicht ist mir nicht so wichtig bei der Bremse, da die TLM tatsächlich nur wenige Gramm schwerer ist. Aber die Leistung war wirklich unterirdisch. Habe jetzt mal neue Beläge rein und kuck was geht.



dsquared2006 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl beim Frameset zuschlagen , so ein Design bekommt man nicht alle Tage . Verzichte lieber auf das HT und baue mir ein zweites Fully auf .


Also mit den Änderungen/Aufbaugedanken die ich habe (XX1 Quarq DUB, Duke Lucky Jack SLS LRS, Ultimate Bremse kostet mich das Framset inkl. meiner Wunschteile genauso viel wie das Komplett Bike, nur dass da dann noch ein LRS mehr da wäre für die Straßenbereifung...und ich kann es selbst aufbauen, was die Qualität des Aufbaus stark erhöhen wird, nimmt man zB Cannondale als Maßstabe für den Aufbau ab Werk...


----------



## Deleted292239 (19. Juli 2018)

Moin , 
kann jemand ein Bild von einem Scott Spark RC 900 in der *Grösse XL* einstellen. 
Die Bilder die ich jetzt gefunden habe , sind optisch nicht gerade brauchbar....
Danke.


----------



## ghostmuc (26. Juli 2018)

Ich misch mich hier mal mit ein, da ich auf ein RC aus bin 
Weiß jemand zufällig ab wann die neuen Modelle verfügbar/bestellbar sein sollen ?


----------



## agitator01 (26. Juli 2018)

Man spricht von einer offiziellen Vorstellung Ende August/Anfang September.


----------



## boxy (26. Juli 2018)

Auf meine Anfrage bei Scott erhielt ich folgende Antwort:

Alle Informationen finden Sie ab Anfang September auf unserer Website.
Bis jetzt, wurden die Fahrräder vorab nur dem Fachhandel vorgestellt.
Unsere Händler verfügen schon über den neuen Kataloge 2019 und es kann eine Vororder vorgenommen werden.​


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. Juli 2018)

Tut sich eh nich viel


----------



## spider1750 (27. Juli 2018)

Surischnuri schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 751842 Das wäre ja mein Traum, leider wohl nicht zu kaufen...


Hier wird das neue Bike von Nino näher betrachtet und wie sie auf die Retro-Farbe gekommen sind:


----------



## boxy (1. August 2018)

Kann eigentlich einer sagen, ob beim Frameset die Sattelstütze dabei wäre oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (1. August 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich einer sagen, ob beim Frameset die Sattelstütze dabei wäre oder nicht?


Ist mit dabei. Lieferumfang ist wie auf dem Foto oben zu sehen.


----------



## boxy (1. August 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> Ist mit dabei. Lieferumfang ist wie auf dem Foto oben zu sehen.



Danke Dir, habs halt in dem Foto zwar gesehen, aber nix in der Beschreibung dazu wirklich gesehen .
Bei machen 2018 Modellen auf der WebPage werden ja Frameset's mal mit und mal ohne Stütze dargestellt.

mal abwarten wenn er kommt


----------



## ghostmuc (5. August 2018)

Hab mir jetzt ein 2018er geholt, weil sofort verfügbar und preislich ein Schnäppchen gemacht.
weiß jemand ob die originale Sattelstütze für Carbonsättel geeignet ist. Brauch eh neuen Sattel und die Stütze soll vorerst mal bleiben


----------



## boxy (5. August 2018)

Ja soll passen, musst nur auf die Form (ob rund oder oval) und Größe (7x7 oder 7x10) der Streben achten ...

Der originale Syncros Sattel hat ebenfalls Carbon Streben.
Auch laut Webpage von Syncros ist die Stütze für einschließlich Carbon freigegeben.


----------



## ghostmuc (5. August 2018)

Passt, Sattel hat 7x10


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ein 2018er geholt, weil sofort verfügbar und preislich ein Schnäppchen gemacht.
> weiß jemand ob die originale Sattelstütze für Carbonsättel geeignet ist. Brauch eh neuen Sattel und die Stütze soll vorerst mal bleiben


ob eine klemmung ausschließlich runde oder ovale streben klemmen kann hängt einzig und allein davon ab, ob die streben komplett umschlossen werden (dann mit spezifischen klemmteilen nur rund *oder* oval - ritchey 1-bolt), oder ob nur von unten und oben geklemmt wird (rund *und* oval - ritchey 2-bolt, procraft prc sp, stützen mit jochklemmung).

der stütze ist es egal ob das gestellt aus metall oder carbon ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxy (9. August 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde

Was für einen Mount benötigen eigentlich die Bremsen beim Spark RC WC Frameset?
Möchte keinen Fehler machen und frage einfach einmal nach, da mir bei Postmount bzw Flat Mount nicht sicher  bin ... nicht das ich falsche Bremsen bestelle ...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen


----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2018)

guck dir doch schnell ein paar bilder an und vergleich die bremssättel mit postmount- und flatmount befestigung.


----------



## boxy (10. August 2018)

Kenne mich halt mit dem verschiedenen Montagetechniken nicht aus und will halt kein Fehler machen ...

Ich würde Post Mount meinen  ist ja auch eigentlich der Standard, oder?


----------



## Bubbolino (24. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe jetzt mal alles durchgelesen, habe aber keinen Hinweis gefunden der passt. Welche Grösse passt mir wohl am besten mit 171 cm und SL 79cm? Passt da eher das S oder das M, ein Händler hat gemeint ich wäre da mit dem Spark in M besser dran.


----------



## Punkrocker (24. August 2018)

Hallo, ich bin 179 cm und bin gestern mit einem L gefahren, das mir überraschenderweise perfekt gepasst hat. Ein L-Bike von Cannondale ist mir zu groß. Und normalerweise fahre ich auch M. Aber bei den Sparks scheint man im Zweifel besser nach der größeren Rahmenhöhe zu greifen. 

Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung, der so groß ist wie Du. 

Grüße!


----------



## ghostmuc (24. August 2018)

Bin ziemlich genau 1,80 und L passt mir perfekt, sagte auch das Bikefitting. Aber kommt ja auch auf deine Schrittlänge usw an, die Körpergröße is ned alles


----------



## Wüstenhund (25. August 2018)

Hatte auch so eine Frage und hierzu einen ganzen Thread https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/scott-scale-rc-groesse-m-oder-l.868457/ aufgemacht. 

Ich mach‘s mal kurz: probe fahren! 

Wollte mir das Scale in M oder L kaufen, aber keines der beiden hat so richtig gepasst. Ich hab wirklich alles gefahren und hätte ich vom Papier entschieden, wäre es falsch gewesen. 

Habe mich dann bei einem Händler auf ein Spark World Cup in L gesetzt und das war der Wahnsinn! Hab dann auch ein‘s gekauft


----------



## boxy (25. August 2018)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich habe jetzt mal alles durchgelesen, habe aber keinen Hinweis gefunden der passt. Welche Grösse passt mir wohl am besten mit 171 cm und SL 79cm? Passt da eher das S oder das M, ein Händler hat gemeint ich wäre da mit dem Spark in M besser dran.




Bin 176 cm mit SL 81,5 und fahren das Spark Premium (Vorbau 80mm) in "M" und Frameset von RC WC ist auch in "M" bestellt ... Somit sind beide Geo's vegleichbar ...

Was sagt Scott auf der Webseite wenn Du die Daten unter "Finde deine passende Größe" eingibst? 

Körpergröße, Schrittlänge und Armlänge wird da benötigt ...


----------



## illuminato (29. August 2018)

Scott hat auf seiner Seite doch einen Größen-Rechner oder verwechsle ich das mit Orbea/Canyon?

Auf der Produkt Detail Seite (Du musst ein Bike wählen, zB Spark RC 900) unter der Auswahl der Rahmengröße ist ein Button mit der Aufschrift "Finde deine passende Größe" und es öffnet sich ein Dialog, der nach deinen Daten fragt und dir eine Einschätzung gibt. Aber auch das ersetzt keine Probefahrt...


----------



## Bubbolino (5. September 2018)

Den Rechner habe ich gefunden, der gab an eine S Grösse, so ziemlich am ende des Feldes für S. Ja, wenn es ernst wird hilft wirklich nur die Probefahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (5. September 2018)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Passt da eher das S oder das M, ein Händler hat gemeint ich wäre da mit dem Spark in M besser dran


Vor diesem Problem stand ich auch: Nehme ich ein Scott Scale in S oder M bei einer Größe von 169 und Schrittlänge 80cm. Ich habe dann ein S genommen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich muss allerdings eine 400er Stütze max. ausgezogen verwenden.
Ich würde Dir auch eher ein M empfehlen.


----------



## Bubbolino (6. September 2018)

Wenn ich ein S nehme reicht mir eine 350er Sattelstütze, der hat ja 410mm. Ich habe im Moment eine Sattelhöhe von 69cm, max. 69,5. Wenn ich dann noch ca. 30mm Sattel, 410mm Sattelrohr bleiben 250mm, da reicht die 350er allemal, da würde dann das S reichen. Das M hat einfach ein extrem langes Oberrohr von 600mm, jetzt habe ich ein 577mm mit 70mm Vorbau.
Ich glaube fast dass mir die Geo vom Spark doch nicht so taugt:-(.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (6. September 2018)

Dann nimm halt Größe S und fertig. Wobei eine Probefahrt natürlich am besten wäre.


----------



## Wüstenhund (7. September 2018)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein S nehme reicht mir eine 350er Sattelstütze, der hat ja 410mm. Ich habe im Moment eine Sattelhöhe von 69cm, max. 69,5. Wenn ich dann noch ca. 30mm Sattel, 410mm Sattelrohr bleiben 250mm, da reicht die 350er allemal, da würde dann das S reichen. Das M hat einfach ein extrem langes Oberrohr von 600mm, jetzt habe ich ein 577mm mit 70mm Vorbau.
> Ich glaube fast dass mir die Geo vom Spark doch nicht so taugt:-(.



Versuch es irgendwo Probe zu fahren! 

Ich hatte von dem L auf dem Papier auch erst den Eindruck es wäre zu groß und wollte zum M greifen. Als ich beide dann mal gefahren bin und mir auch mal genau angeschaut habe, wie die Pros das Bike fahren, war L die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Mr. Speed (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

Auch ich werde künftig wohl auf einem Spark unterwegs sein. Im Moment besitze ich eine Eagle XX1 BB30 Kurbel. Diese wird an einem Epic gefahren. 

Ich habe absolut keinen Bock darauf eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen. Also habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einem passenden Tretlager gemacht und das hier gefunden: 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Edelstahl-Pressfit-Innenlager-41-x-30-mm-p46350/

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung ob ich dieses Tretlager zusammen mit der BB30 Kurbel im Spark verwenden kann?

Danke schon mal im voraus und Grüße,

 Max


----------



## Wüstenhund (7. Oktober 2018)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Auch ich werde künftig wohl auf einem Spark unterwegs sein. Im Moment besitze ich eine Eagle XX1 BB30 Kurbel. Diese wird an einem Epic gefahren.
> 
> ...



Spannend. 

Frag doch mal bei BC im support nach. Die verkaufen auch Scott und sollten dir eine Antwort geben können. 

Persönnlicj glaube ich schon, dass das geht. Ich wäre aber einerseits gespannt wir haltbar die Lager sind (großer Innen/kleiner Gesamtdurchmesser) und ob andererseits Metal in carbon gepresst nicht das Carbon auf Dauer beschädigt.


----------



## Mr. Speed (7. Oktober 2018)

Das Bike ist jetzt bestellt. Lieferzeit 3 Wochen dann heißt es erstmal: Lack abschleifen!

 Das mit dem Lager probiere ich einfach aus. Innenlager aus Metall macht mir keine Sorgen schon öfters verbaut.

Das nächste Problem ist die Montage der Magura im Hinterbau, aber dafür habe ich bereits eine Lösung!

Grüße, Max


----------



## kleinerblaumann (7. Oktober 2018)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem ist die Montage der Magura im Hinterbau, aber dafür habe ich bereits eine Lösung!


Welche denn?


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Oktober 2018)

Bezgl Innenlagerbreiten und Kurbelachslängen wurde ja schon anderweitig viel diskutiert.

Wenn du nun ein 73mm breites BB30 Gehäuse hast und danach auf ein Spark mit 92mm breitem Gehäuse wechselst, fehlen dir ja schon einmal 19mm. 
Da bin ich mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt. hoffe du hast eine breite Achse im Epic? wie breit ist der Spacer auf der Antriebsseite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (8. Oktober 2018)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Bezgl Innenlagerbreiten und Kurbelachslängen wurde ja schon anderweitig viel diskutiert.
> 
> Wenn du nun ein 73mm breites BB30 Gehäuse hast und danach auf ein Spark mit 92mm breitem Gehäuse wechselst, fehlen dir ja schon einmal 19mm.
> Da bin ich mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt. hoffe du hast eine breite Achse im Epic? wie breit ist der Spacer auf der Antriebsseite?



Ich schaue mir heute Abend mal an wie das beim Epic ist.  Hoffe das klappt. Habe echt keinen Bock schonwieder eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen.



kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Welche denn?



Werde vorerst am HR. Den Alten MT Sattel montieren. Der sollte ziemlich sicher passen.
Zudem habe ich noch einen MT Next Sattel rumliegen diesen werde ich abfräsen bis er passend ist und dann (wenn dadurch nicht kapput) lackieren.

Grüße, Max


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Oktober 2018)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir heute Abend mal an wie das beim Epic ist.  Hoffe das klappt. Habe echt keinen Bock schonwieder eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Max,
habe ich dir ja quasi schon beantwortet


----------



## FirstGeneration (30. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
ist zwar wohl eher ein Aufbaufaden, aber da hier viele Spark-Fahrer unterwegs sind, platziere ich meine Frage mal hier.

Für 2019 soll es ein neues Racefully werden und neben anderen Kandidaten habe ich natürlich auch das Spark RC im Auge. Allerdings bin ich mit 193cm recht groß und irgendwo hier habe ich mal gelesen, daß das Spark in der Front recht niedrig baut (sehr viel niedriger als zb Speci oder CD). Trifft das zu und sollte ich aufgrund meiner Größe ggf. das Spark gedanklich streichen oder ist die "tiefe Front" eher zu vernachlässigen und nicht so erheblich?? (Das man einiges mit Spacern etc. machen kann, ist mir klar; mir geht es hier einfach um die Eindrücke/Meinungen von euch, um mir selbst ein Meinung bilden zu können).
Grüße


----------



## zedi (30. Oktober 2018)

Ja, das RC baut vorne in der tat sehr tief. Im Gegensatz zum alten Spark, habe ich jetzt einen 5mm Spacer montiert. Ein Vorbau mit 0° wäre auch denkbar.

Ich komme sonst mit der Geo extrem gut zurecht!! Einziger Kritikpunkt, nicht nur aus meiner Sicht, ist das seeehr tiefe Tretlager. Soll beim normalen Spark kein Thema sein.


----------



## ghostmuc (30. Oktober 2018)

das mit dem tiefen Tretlager kann ich auch bestätigen, Kurbel,Pedale, Kettenblatt usw waren schon öfters in Bodenkontakt als früher


----------



## FirstGeneration (31. Oktober 2018)

Ok Danke. Das mit der Kurbel hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. 
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (5. November 2018)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist zwar wohl eher ein Aufbaufaden, aber da hier viele Spark-Fahrer unterwegs sind, platziere ich meine Frage mal hier.
> 
> Für 2019 soll es ein neues Racefully werden und neben anderen Kandidaten habe ich natürlich auch das Spark RC im Auge. Allerdings bin ich mit 193cm recht groß und irgendwo hier habe ich mal gelesen, daß das Spark in der Front recht niedrig baut (sehr viel niedriger als zb Speci oder CD). Trifft das zu und sollte ich aufgrund meiner Größe ggf. das Spark gedanklich streichen oder ist die "tiefe Front" eher zu vernachlässigen und nicht so erheblich?? (Das man einiges mit Spacern etc. machen kann, ist mir klar; mir geht es hier einfach um die Eindrücke/Meinungen von euch, um mir selbst ein Meinung bilden zu können).
> Grüße



Das mit der tiefen Front ist ja nicht pauschal so. Ich würde das eher so sehen:

- große Schrittlänge im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße > mehr Spacer.
- Neutral: kaum Spacer.
- Kurze Schrittlänge im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße > keine Spacer oder negativer Vorbau.

Wenn man natürlich aus ästhetischen Gründen prinzipiell keinen Spacer fahren will und vielleicht auh noch etwas hüftsteif ist, dann kann das mit dem Spark schon weh tun ;-)

By the way; ja, das Tretlager ist ziemlich tief. Aber das Fahrverhalten ist auch echt toll!


----------

